# A fun project.



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm finishing up on a little different project, I built the grips using purple heart and aluminum. The reel seat insert is a purple acrylic and I used the extra pieces to make some winding checks. The butt wrap and St Croix logo weave were done by a friend of mine Dan Makauskas. The finish on the grips is a polyurethane finished to 12000 micro mesh then using extra virgin olive oil and rottenstone to polish it out to a smooth finish. The wraps and finish will be going on tonight and the rod will be going to the St Croix family as a thank you for allowing us to tour and have the North Central Gathering at Park Falls in August.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Man, that grip is bad arse looking!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful work by both of you! Really nice touch w/ the acrylic seat as well as the checks. Man those grips! In the last photo, they almost look concave. Nice flower garden, too. I suspect the St Croix folks will be blown away.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Top notch work Mark. The grips are awesome and the colors on the wrap really pop.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Great looking rod and like the landscaping as well.

Pods


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Some of the work I see on this forum blows my mind!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Mark that is absolutely beautiful. I think one of your best.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome work Mark as always - Just amazing!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Like always Mark, beautiful segmented work. How is the aluminum to turn in regards to tool dulling or chatter?(I turned some brass inlays awhile back and had chatter/vibration issues) Anything to watch out for? The detail on the turned winding checks is very cool, especially the foregrip. The Schluter's should be blown away. You know, however, the element of surprise just disappeared right? lol.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim the aluminum will catch a bit easier than wood veneer, so you have to take your time and light cuts. I actually caught the aluminum when parting off a piece of it and blew up the fore grip, lucky the pieces were intact and I glued it back together and you would never know what happened. It just takes a different technique and a little more time, which I have plenty of.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Another thousand hour project! Too pretty to use. Set up the display case for this one.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how are you planning to keep the purpleheart from oxidizing into brown?

and what's the purpose of using EVOO and rottenstone on your finish after using MM?

nice work, and the segments are excellent!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Awesome work Mark


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats,beautiful rod and work!!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You are a master at what you do, my friend.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Mark, you keep pushing that bar up!!! That's a super build!!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> how are you planning to keep the purpleheart from oxidizing into brown?
> 
> and what's the purpose of using EVOO and rottenstone on your finish after using MM?
> 
> nice work, and the segments are excellent!


I really don't have a good answer for the oxidation. I've heard about baking the purple heart in the oven for an hour at 350, but haven't tried it yet. I found out about it after I glued the purple heart together, heat and glue aren't a good combination. I left it as is and hope that the wood will darken, but be a lighter brown purplish color as it ages.

The micro mesh brings the finish down to a smooth finish, but it leaves a haze over the finish, it makes it look plastic-ish. The evo is a lubricant for the rottenstone which acts as an fine abrasive that finishes out the polishing effect to give the finish a deep gloss look.

Thanks all for the kind words. Mark


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

That is freakin awesome.....


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Puddle_Jumper said:


> That is freakin awesome.....


I agree! Great job and I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## MAGAGRO (May 16, 2012)

unbeliveable!
gr8 job!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Insanely good work Mark. Always inspirational. That weave really looks sharp and is a great touch.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

That is awesome work Mark!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Truly a Master Craftsman!


----------

